# Gar Fishing



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I am looking for someone here on the site that's caught gars before on rod and reel, whether you were trying to or not. I guess specifically longnose gars, but really any specie of gar. What did you catch it on and how big was it? Where did you catch it at? I've hooked into two, one I landed and one that got off the hook as my buddy was trying to net him up. That one that got off the hook had to be a good 40", the one I landed was 26". That bigger one that got off I hooked him using a gobie as bait in deeper water in the middle of this past July. I had 15 lb. test line on, and a 3/4 ounce sinker.


----------



## catfish15 (Nov 22, 2005)

have not caught gar, but I have hooked them, what they bite bestis, first rig up 4 trble hooks, 2 and 2, and then catch a bream and cut the head and tailand take one treble hook and hook it in the front and one in the back,and use two bream. makesure you use a leader, depending on where you fish a weight that you rig to slide so that when the fish tugs he won't feel the weight, I fish in a river in North Carolina

:sniper: :beer: 
:withstupid:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

catfish15, thanks for the tips. How big were the ones you've hooked into, were you able to get a good look at them close up at all? I'll have to use your tips when I'm able to in the spring


----------



## catfish15 (Nov 22, 2005)

they felt pretty big, never got a ggod look, but I would say somewhere around 10-15 pounds


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Sounds like you've hooked into some really good sized gars. One I caught that got off the hook had to be pushing five pounds and was about 40 inches.


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

the best bait for gars is an arrow but other than that ide say anything that swims


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

I have caught a few intentionaly. What i do is find them by watching them roll. I will take a large hook and put a big nasty cut up piece of cut bait on and let if go. when they bite free the spool and let them run for a long time but dont give them time to string out ur reel. And when you set the hook.......set the hell outa it and hold on for dear life


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I let line out with one of the gars I hooked into, just not intentionally. He was rolling out with the line by the time I got to my rod. That was the one that got off the hook right when my buddy was trying to net him, that was pushing about 40". I'm thinking it was a good five pounds, maybe a little less.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Now this may sound a little bass-ackwards, but I heard a different method on another forum (don't remember where, but I thought it was interesting) Now you all know how nasty these fish are when it comes to their mouths, right? Nothin but a jaw full of needle-like teeth. Well this guy...now stay with me here...he claimed he caught quite a few gar using rope. Yeah...rope. I guess he'd rig up some kind of spinner type lure (flashier the better) and replace the hook with a fraid strand of heavy nylon rope. The trick was to get it nice and fraid, that way, when the gar came to snatch it, he'd get all hung up in the threads. If this worked, I'm sure it'd be quite the bear to untangle, but I thought it was a pretty unique idea. Anything is worht a shot, right :wink:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Duckslayer100, I've actually basically the same thing. I don't recall anybody ever saying anything about a lure, but I'm sure it would work better then just the rope, which is what I've read on different boards.


----------

